# Question on my Ram Air 4 heads?



## legend428 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a pair of ram air 4 heads on my car. My question is why do my heads have the full part # on them 9796722, all the other ram air 4 heads ive seen only have 722 on them. i was just wondering and any info would be great. Thanks for your help


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

legend428 said:


> I have a pair of ram air 4 heads on my car. My question is why do my heads have the full part # on them 9796722, all the other ram air 4 heads ive seen only have 722 on them. i was just wondering and any info would be great. Thanks for your help


What you have is an early set of 1969 Ram Air IV heads. The early heads had the entire casting number, 9796722, on the end port. You should see a casting letter/number combo just right of the center exhaust ports below the valve cover ridge. This is the date production code. The first letter is the month, A= January, B= February, etc.. The next two digits are the day of the month, 01 through 31. Finally, the last digit is the year; which for your heads should be a "9".

Hope that helps.


----------



## legend428 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes it does.Thank You!


----------

